# Weapons Turn In



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

We had to go to Al Asad to get some work done on a couple of the vechiles. Because we have four Iraqi's on our security team we must check all weapon in with the Cobra team before we are allowed on base. I was amazed at what we had in three vehicles. When we inventoried the AK 47 mags alone we had 188, 30 round mags fully loaded. That's 5640 bullets plus 5000 more still in cases. The most we have ever used during a contact was a little over 3000 rounds and that contact only went on for about 3 minutes. None of us knew we carried that much. It all adds up as we collect just about any thing we can get. The Marine doing the inventory could not beleive the fire power we carried. We couldn't beleive it either until it was all laid out in front of us.





God Bless,

Shooter


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

thanks for the great photos ! your album is impressive as well. ya'll have a SAFE and MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

now that's what I am talking about...we could use some of that on our border down here!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

There is no substitute for being prepared. I heard secondhand that one of the people that had to walk/run out of Mogadishu following the Black Hawk crash never went anywhere without a full battle loadout of ammo after that.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep. There's no such thing as too much ammo. Dang stuff just evaporates.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll never forget one night when my partner and I were loading up our patrol car. We did a weapons check every night as a ritual. We worked nights in one of the highest crime districts in Houston. While we were putting away our extra mags, a couple shotguns, and a back-up pistol we were approached by a rookie. He said, "Man, y'all look like you're going to war." We just responded that we liked to be ready for anything. About two hours later we were doing battle with a couple hi-jackers. We won with no casualties, their side was much less fortunate. The rook arrived after it was over and my partner told him, "guess you were right, huh?" I'm sure that rookie never took going out on patrol quite so lightly afterwards.

Shooter,
Good luck and God bless


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

cool pics thanks and stay safe. Why all the non US weapons is because the ammo is eaiser to get?


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Shooter,

*THANK YOU* for what you do. The photo's show the danm fine job you're doing.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

thank you for serving


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Shooter pass this along to the rest.

THANKS !!!!


GOD BLESS AND STAY SAFE


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

The Iraqi Army supply's most of our ammo including the belted ammo for the PKM's and PKC's. Weapon's can be purchased off the street if we need replacements. A good AK can be purchased for about $100.00. Grenades are about $5.00 each and RPG's with 6 grenades will run about $150.00. You can buy just about anything you want. If they don't have it, just place the order and they will get it.

Let's go, you are 100% correct and I'm sure the rookie now understands. You can go out on patrol 50 times with out an incident but that 51st time, bam, all he!! breaks loose. We stress the term COMPLACENCY KILLS on a daily bases.

Thank you all for your comments.

I wish you and your families and very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Gob Bless,

Shooter


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

picatinny, front pistol grip and 6 position colapsable stocks on an AK. I'm going to ask a stupid question - 'cause I'm not there and don't know... How in the hell did hadji come across these? AK's, 40 round mags and folding stocks I can relate... but the other stuff makes me wonder.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Shooter I'd like to place an order for 2 AK's and a case of fish finding grenades. We'll use 'em down a Demi-John. I still got a cold one waiting on for here in the icebox. Come home and come by. D


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

LOL, Man if I could get weapons back to the US from here I'd darn sure fill the order for ya Bro. Do you live on Demi John Island?


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

No not full time. I live in Danbury but have a house down there. I give a pm soon as your getting back this way and we'll meet up either there or here in Big D. I don't mean Dallas.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

